# to those who recoverd or are recovering



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

I semed to have gotten rid of most of my anxiety i for the most part have the fear of dp away. I also have been doing what i like to do the past few days and not freak out at all being out i still notice the dp but most my anxiety when i go out has subsided. For instance when i would leave the house just to go take a walk i would have to amp myself up just to do it and for the most part i would start having anxiety like half way through the walk and it wouldntr be far. Now some peoples definition of recovery is not letting it stop you but thats not my def. i am pretty sure that my dp was brought on by a anxiety attack while at a hockey game sober and i first felt a little funny after a bad night with pot but the anxiety attack is what really setg the bar with feeling fucked up any way i believe my anxiety is settled down and for the most part gone. This might be a thread in the wrong folder but for those folks who have recovered to a point and feel your self how long did it take after most of your anxiety subsided for you to feel more like yourself well that goes to the people whos dp was b rought by anxiety


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,

This might not be the answer you want, but here goes ...

After a lot of medical investigations spanning about 12 year, which I wont go all in to ... I think we have found the cause, and I now longer need meds and I am symptoms free.

Honestly .. I don't feel like it will ever be totally gone. It kinda grew in to me. Even though I don't feel it anymore - I don't think I will ever return to being the person I was. I am to scared by it all.

BUT ... I am kinda happy, in a weird way - as I think I am a better person now that I have come out of it. I have learnt so much about who I am and how to cope with things, that it isn't exactly all doom and gloom.

So, in answer to your question: I don't think I do feel like my old self, and I don't think I ever will. I am a new person now because of it in a very positive and semi negative way.


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

Bedge said:


> Hi,
> 
> This might not be the answer you want, but here goes ...
> 
> ...


i understand but i dont are you better or not i understand that you might not feel like you but are you out of dp is what im getting at i can feel you not feeling yourself cause you been through alot


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

Yep. We found a cause for my DP and I have been treated. So my DP is gone.


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

Bedge said:


> Yep. We found a cause for my DP and I have been treated. So my DP is gone.


howd you get it


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

I just kept pushing and pushing and making a total fool out of myself in front of Dr's. I didn't care anymore.

So, we found out my DR and other symptoms were due to migraine variants (prolonged aura), then we found out a month or so ago that I might have problems with gluten and wheat .. and I have been on a gluten, wheat and dairy free diet since Jan - and feeling fantastic!


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

[quote name='Bedge' date='26 March 2010 - 03:46 AM' timestamp='1269575181' post='185425']
I just kept pushing and pushing and making a total fool out of myself in front of Dr's. I didn't care anymore.

So, we found out my DR and other symptoms were due to migraine variants (prolonged aura), then we found out a month or so ago that I might have problems with gluten and wheat .. and I have been on a gluten, wheat and dairy free diet since Jan - and feeling fantastic!
[/quothats crazy how just taking something out of your diet can get rid of this i think mine is a completely different problem tho because the dp is what gets me the most the dr is just the feeling of being stned which i was always use to but if i get my sense of self back i will be a happy person thats what gets at me the most


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

Well there is another aspect you may want to consider, along the lines of diet.

What you put in your mouth (food! lol) directly influences how your cells grow, which relates to every single aspect of how your body functions including brain function. No matter what your situation is, you body will run so much smoothly with a healthy diet. I am living proof. I have had drastic changes from being a mess in Jan to being healthy and happy now in March.

Wheat has been proven to 'scramble' your brain. Only last night I found another girl on the Celaic website who has derealization directly linked to gluten, wheat and diary.

So .. maybe, looking at adopting a healthy diet might be of some benefit anyway. You don't have to do it all at once. Just start adding more fruit, then more green leafy veges, lots more water, try and cut down on breads and such ...

As my Dr says ... 'Love your cells'. So she so totally, 100% correct. Everything comes down to your cells and you need to feed them properly.

BTW - I made huge changes that we really really hard, and I was seeing my Dr every week for the first 2 months .. as there are lots of side effects. So doing it at the extreme I did needs to have proper medical support.


----------



## Slusheramber (Apr 6, 2010)

First thing that I learned that helped is understanding that both anxiety and depression lead to D/P. In my case I didn't think I was depressed at all, I was just really stressed and had a lot of anxiety. My recovery began with my self determination that I would get through this without the use of medications, however I did take ativan for a period of time, which helped wonders, I eventually weaned myself off. I forced myself to go out of the home daily, and make sure that I tried to laugh and enjoy life, even though without emotion it can be hatd, but you still remember how to laugh right? Also tell keep reminding yourself how m uch better you are feeling now, than you were before. Go out and do things that you haven't been able to in a long time. Enjoy life. I took a leave of absence from work and learned to live again basically. ONE THING AT A TIME", is a quote you must live by. Don't try to do everything at the same time. Take time to start taking on lives responsibilities one at a time. Soon you will be able to feel emotion again. I also paid very close attention to my dreams, and with the use of a dream dictionary, I began to understand that I had let go of my hopes and dreams, I had just given up! Nothing was going right at the time that my dp began, and I had just willed myself to give up. You have to truly want to be a "normal" happy person again. One other thing that you need to understand is that if you truly look at the situation, you can look and see how your mood began to change for a period of time before this. The hardest part about this is "you just want to feel like yourself again". However, it is ultimately that attitude that brought on the dp. DP is just a symptom or side effect of anxiety and depression. Think back to the happiest times of your life, perhaps when you were younger, what were you doing? Start to enjoy life as this again, and then gradually add in responsibility, and understand it takes time, don't try to rush it. Eventually you will start to feel "normal again", but not quite like you were before DP set in, you will feel happy! Like a weight has been lifted off of your shoulders.


----------

